
Ask HN: Career Advice for a Senior Dev - throwaway_rocky
(using a throwaway account as I know people in my reporting chain read HN ;) )<p>I am working in a field that regularly trends on HN once a week at least(It is within the top 10 trending stories right now). I have been working on this for the past 3 years and have been rated in the highest band for my work consistently all these years.<p>Of late I am feeling a little bored of this and need advice as too how to get out of this. I am confused as to; if this is a temporary feeling, or is it because I am the smartest person in the room.<p>Have you ever felt the same and how did you tackle this?
======
clintonb
I’ve been there. I felt that I had plateaued in a previous role. I ended up
changing companies/industries to try something new. So far, it’s working out
well. I’m learning and growing on a more continual basis.

It’s important to understand why you feel bored. If you don’t take the time to
do this, you may make an incorrect assumption and end up in a worse position.

~~~
throwaway_rocky
Thanks for the reply.

My work is tech based. The boredom is more due to the fact that I feel the
lack of people who can mentor me(technically) with new ideas.

~~~
clintonb
Yep. You’re the expert now. You can move on to a different technology/industry
in which you are not the expert, seek out new greenfield/white space
challenges in your current field, or embrace the opportunity to become a
better mentor/teacher/tech lead/presenter.

